# South Essex Reptile Club



## SERC (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi guys, we would like to introduce you all to a new club for the hobby.

As the title suggests, we are based in South Essex, Leigh on Sea to be precise.

We are holding our first meeting on Wednesday 5th January 2011 at the Arlington Rooms, 905 London Road, Leigh on Sea, Essex, SS9 3LL.
Start time is 7:30pm, finising around 9:30 - 10:00pm

This meeting is an open meeting meaning that attendees can bring along their pets (subject to T&C found on web site) and a chance to meet the organisers and even register for membership.

Our web site is very close to being completed and full details will be available on there.

Membership to the club will be as follows;

Adult - £9
Child - £6
Family - £18

It's a 12 month membership from the date you join.

If you would like any further information, send a PM or email and we'll get back to you as soon as we can.

Look forward to hearing from you.

SERC


----------



## SERC (Nov 19, 2010)

Right guys, the membership page should be fully functional by tonight.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

think i'll become a member. But wont be able to make the meeting as i work on Wednesday evenings.: victory:


----------



## SERC (Nov 19, 2010)

Shame you cant make it mate but thank you for your support, we will be organising other events through the year too.


----------



## SERC (Nov 19, 2010)

OK, it took slighty longer than we hoped, but we have finally got the registration software working and installed on the web site so you can now join our club and help us build a very helpful and friendly comunity.

Membership | South Essex Reptile Club


----------



## SERC (Nov 19, 2010)

2011 is going to be a very busy year for us.

being our first year, we dont really know what to expect or what is expected from us. 

Here is a list of just some of the things we have planned for 2011.

Themed monthly meetings such as phobia nights, snake nights and venomous nights etc...

Organised visits and events.

club competitions.

We would like to here from you guys if there is anything you want from a club.


----------



## SERC (Nov 19, 2010)

Receive 10% discount at Scales and Fangs in store!!!

Just make sure you show your membership card
at time of purchase.

Terms and conditions apply.


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

i will deffo be signing up and spreading the word. is there any leaflets made as my mate runs a reptile shop and im sure he would give em to people.

also will there be reptile shows.


----------



## SERC (Nov 19, 2010)

leopardgeckomad said:


> i will deffo be signing up and spreading the word. is there any leaflets made as my mate runs a reptile shop and im sure he would give em to people.
> 
> also will there be reptile shows.


Thanks mate, no leaflets just yet but they are being sorted :2thumb:

Well I was gonna wait to announce the shows but seeing as you have mentioned it.

YES! we are going to bring back the local private breeder show, it will be in the Southend on Sea area, details to be confirmed.


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

SERC said:


> Thanks mate, no leaflets just yet but they are being sorted :2thumb:
> 
> Well I was gonna wait to announce the shows but seeing as you have mentioned it.
> 
> YES! we are going to bring back the local private breeder show, it will be in the Southend on Sea area, details to be confirmed.


fantastic news, as i will be a exhibitor at one of these shows for deffo.


----------



## SERC (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok mate, look forward to you becoming a member.


----------



## SERC (Nov 19, 2010)

Membership numbers going up nicely.


----------



## SERC (Nov 19, 2010)

We are now affiliated to the FBH


----------



## SERC (Nov 19, 2010)

SERC said:


> Thanks mate, no leaflets just yet but they are being sorted :2thumb:
> 
> Well I was gonna wait to announce the shows but seeing as you have mentioned it.
> 
> YES! we are going to bring back the local private breeder show, it will be in the Southend on Sea area, details to be confirmed.


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...mation/619845-serc-private-breeders-show.html

check out the above link


----------



## SERC (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi Guys

Just a little reminder that the first club meeting for South Essex Reptile Club, is tomorrow evening at the Arlington Rooms, 905 London Road, Leigh on Sea, Essex, SS9 3LL.

Start time is 7:30pm, finising around 9:30 - 10:00pm

This meeting is an open meeting meaning that attendees can bring along their pets (subject to T&C found on web site) and a chance to meet the organisers and even register for membership.

Non members are welcome, but a £2 fee will be taken on the door for entry, if however you choose to join the club on the night your £2 will be taken off your membership total. 

Membership to the club will be as follows;

Adult - £9
Child - £6
Family - £18

It's a 12 month membership from the date you join.

If you would like any further information, send a PM or email and we'll get back to you as soon as we can.

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## -Jj- (Oct 30, 2008)

We would come but we are moving tomorrow :0( will try and catch the next meeting you have. Good luck hope it all goes well :0)


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey mate, going to be stuck at work tomorrow night have a good one though


----------

